# Traditional Japanese robe (NOT a kimono)



## chrispillertkd (Nov 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the name of a traditional Japanese robe that I _think_ begins with the letter "K"? It's not a kimono. IIRC, it had sleeves that weren't as flowing as a kimono's and was worn by both men and women. For the life of me I cannot think of the name, though I just saw pictures of it last night!

Thanks in advance for any help.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 10, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of a traditional Japanese robe that I _think_ begins with the letter "K"? It's not a kimono. IIRC, it had sleeves that weren't as flowing as a kimono's and was worn by both men and women. For the life of me I cannot think of the name, though I just saw pictures of it last night!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> ...



Ko-sode, perhaps?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 10, 2012)

The very one. Thanks so much!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## kakejiku (Nov 11, 2012)

Besides &#23567;&#34966; &#12304;&#12371;&#12381;&#12391;&#12305; (n) short sleeves; quilted silk garment, there is also &#20316;&#21209;&#34915; samue...working monk robes.


----------

